# Wolf shooting, good article



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clearly written by a woof lover, but has some good into
https://harpers.org/archive/2017/01/bounty-hunters/


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

175 yards with a 22?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kingfisher said:


> 175 yards with a 22?


Just said that it was a .22 caliber, that covers a lot of higher power cartridges than just the .22 Lr.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Curious what is the info you (i think) are referring to?
That appears to be a pretty damming article against killing anything someone believes should be against any regulations they disagree with.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know, seems to be written not just by a wolf lover but with extreme bias against hunting particularly predator hunting. Hunters meeting in a dark alley, blood trails in the snow leading to the meeting place, large hunting knife punches a crude incision.

Sorry not sure how this can be called a good article. I guess maybe it's good at portraying hunters as indiscriminant killers who chose not to recognize the difference between a coyote pup and an adult wolf. 

Personally I think it is a terrible article full of innuendo and misinformation.


----------

